# Dory!



## Mark T (May 14, 2013)

Spotted at Vancouver Aquarium...


----------



## Dory (May 14, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!


----------



## Caroline (May 16, 2013)

wow where can I get one of those, will it fit in my house or will I have to moe out for it?


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2013)

That was one of the smaller tanks, so perhaps it might only occupy most of your living room.

Now, that tank that housed the two Beluga Whales might be a different matter...


----------



## Dory (May 16, 2013)

blue tangs are marine fish so if you got one you'd need to wave goodbye to a large chunk of money (for all the equipment) and ever leaving your house again (the salt and other mineral levels need checking daily)



but........sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Copepod (May 17, 2013)

Exactly - tropical marine tanks are very hard work and expensive. 

As a teenager I kept several tanks of tropical freshwater fish, bred guppies (very easy, as they're live bearers), schuberti barbs, various species of gourami etc. Had to give up when I left home, as parents didn't want to continue, and you can't keep tanks in nurses' homes - their electricity bill went down more when the fish went than when I left. Later did a BSc Marine Biology, and enjoyed keeping "rockpool" tanks for periods of a few weeks at a time, before returning water, stones & animals to where I found them. A limpet is fascinating to watch moving over stones underwater, using its radula (ribbon-like tongue with teeth) to scrape off algae (seaweed).

Keeping beluga whales (or any cetaceans) in captivity - that's just wrong. In the wild, they live in large and changing family groups / clans and travel long distances to seek food, mates etc, so a small tank with just a couple (or even worse, no) companions is undefensible. I refuse to go into any institution that keeps cetaceans. Better to stand on cliffs of Moray Firth or go out on a boat in Cardigan Bay to see bottlenose dolphins or round Inner Hebrides to see many up to Minke whales. That's UK alone - I've also seen orcas from ferries around Vancouver Island and worked on dusky dolphin & fur seal swimming tours at Kaikoura, NZ.


----------



## Dory (May 17, 2013)

i think Mark was joking about the whales....... 


I hope you were anyway Mark


----------



## Mark T (May 17, 2013)

Dory said:


> i think Mark was joking about the whales.......
> I hope you were anyway Mark


Umm, nope - they do have 2 beluga's


----------

